# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ

## angelfarm

σημερα πριν τρεις ωρες...ειχαν μαζευτει καπου περιστερια κι ετρωγαν...αναμεσα τους ηταν κι ενα που το ειδα λιγο νοχελικο και φουσκωμενο.....πηγα κοντα και το επιασα....το τοποθετησα σε μια κουτα που πηρα απο ενα μαγαζι....και το πηγα σπιτι....το φτερωμα του ηταν λιγο "αναμαλιασμενο",η αντιδραση του ηταν σαν να επροκειτο για ετοιμοθανατο....στο ποδι του εχει ενα μικρο ογκο 
και οταν το εψαχνα για εξωτερικα για τυχον ........ειδα κατι σαν μυγες-τσιμπουρια να περπαταν πανω του.....
πασχει απο καρινα...(τεραστια)
το εκανα μπανιο να φυγουν τα ζωιφια...και το αφησα σε μια κουτα με χαρτια........
θα το παω αυριο σε γιατρο........πρεπει να κανω μεχρι τοτε κατι αλλο????

----------


## demis

τα περιστερια ειναι γερα πουλια, αντεχουν πολυ, αν μπορεις με καποιο τροπο να του δωσεις να φαει και αυριο παντο στον γιατρο

----------


## jk21

αγγελε εχει διαρροια .αυριο θα σου πω περισσοτερα .θελω να μιλησω με καποιον πρωτα για τα παρασιτα.δωσε  ζαχαρονερο σε πρωτη φαση και αν βρεις σε φαρμακειο ηλεκτρολυτες¨αλμορα σε φακελλακια που δινουν μετα απο εμετο ή διαρροια.διελυσε τους σε νερο που εχεις σπασει σκελιδες σκορδο αφημενες για 10 λεπτα και μετα εχεις στραγγισει

παρε το πρωι και την ανιμα

----------


## Antigoni87

Άγγελε μπράβο που το μάζεψες...! Πολύ καλή η κίνησή σου. Μακάρι να τα καταφέρει, κρίμα που έχει τόσο μεγάλη καρίνα το καημένο... Εγώ δεν έχω κάποια συμβουλή να σου δώσω(καλά έκανες κι έβαλες γάντια πάντως). Και μόνο νερό να του έδωσες θα το βοήθησε. Περιμένουμε νέα από το γιατρό!

----------


## lazaros

Το περιστέρι έχει σαλμονέλλα.
Ότι και να του κάνεις μια ζωή θα είναι φορέας, ,μια ζωή θα ''σκορπάει'' τον ΘΑΝΑΤΟ.
Αν θες να το κρατήσεις,πήγαινε σε ένα πετ-σοπ και παρε Baytril σε χαπάκια.
Δώστου ένα την ημέρα για 6 ημέρες.
Μην σου δώσει όλο το κουτί,να του ζητήσεις όσα χαπάκια θέλεις.
Έτσι κάνουν όλοι.

----------


## angelfarm

..............σημερα το πρωι....το βρηκα νεκρο  :sad:   :sad:  δεν προλαβα να το παω στον γιατρο...........
επισης σημερα στην ιδια περιοχη ειδα ενα αλλο (περιστερι παλι)το οποιο ηταν κατω στο εδαφος με ανοιχτες τις φτερουγες του...(σαν να τις ειχε σπασει)αλλα οταν πηγα κοντα να το δω περπατησε λιγο ...και μετα οσο πλησιαζα .....ξαφνικα πεταξε.........
το ανεφερα σε κατι γνωστους μου και μου ειπαν οτι καποιος μαλλον τα δηλητηριαζει......τι να πω??δεν ξερω???
ευχαριστω ολους για τις πληροφοριες...

----------

